# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Anadrol / Dianabol (Naposim) Real or Fake? Real NAPS but a ? on BD DROLs

## Max33

Recently I found a source that looked pretty legit to me, so I decided to give a try.
I’ve received Anadrol (50mg) and Dianabol Naposim(5mg) +Nolva. First day morning I hit 2 tabs of Anadrol and the same day afternoon (just to fell anything) I hit 10 tabs of Dianabol and NO EFFECT AT ALL. Do you guys think I just got ripped off and flashed my money into the toilet? Or there is a chance it might kick in after few days?
I was going to get Test E from them but now I’m in serious doubt about it.
Here are the pictures.

Thanks for your comments in advance.

P.S. didn't have the original package for Anadrol.

----------


## Pitbulle

dianabol naposim ready to go  :7up:

----------


## ajfina

here is a pic of oxydrol(bd drols) real ones , urs look a little dif the BD letters are a bit diff, also urs are kinda shiny

----------


## devil1

naps look good, cant comment on the BD

----------


## testosterona

it looks like they are both good, dbol for sure. why would you try 100mgs drol and 50mgs dbol? just too feel something???? give it a wk.......safely lol

----------


## Seajackal

Man if I was you I wouldn't mix those at once they are pretty hard on your
liver so you can't go thru a long cycle or you're gonna have a liver trouble for
sure! BTW both look good, but I noticed that AJFina's pics show the "50" well
separated appart the 2 numbers but yours in some of them the numbers are
very close eachother, does the collor matches to AJFina's pics?

----------


## Seajackal

Oh yeah Welcome aboard bro! BTW hey older members please let's welcome
the new ones to this forum, this is not a MOD's obligation... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## pelly789

naposim looks good but not sure about the BD

----------


## Max33

Thanks. Glad to join u guys.

My goal was to take 2 tabs of Anadrol and go to the gym, thats it. But when I realized it wasn't working I hit 10tabs of Dbol and still nothing. 
Agree with Ajfina, my Anadrols ARE shinny compared to Ajfinas. And as Seajackal mentioned, my Anadrols are little brighter in color.

So its pretty much fake. Both of them are. Damn I spent $*** on Anadrols (this was their lowest price). I even got drunk after that because I was so depressed about it.  :Sulk: 

Well, there is so much to learn about Internet, so I guess someday I get lucky with some source, if before that I wont go broke.  :Nutkick:  

Thanks bros for your comments, really appreciate it.

----------


## MichaelCC

naps seems good to me too...BTW, welcome aboard "Max33"

----------


## smithee

naps look good to me.

----------


## bigl67

that looks yummy

----------


## bigl67

i agree ajfina's pic looks more of what i've seen and you don't need to take that much orals it will kill your liver just get some test

----------


## gee brown

anyways u wont feel the effects of the naps for usually 5-7 days atleast give it a week then if still nothing u know for sure they r fake.

----------

